# 210.52(e)



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

210.52(E) Outdoor Outlets. Outdoor receptacle outlets shall beinstalled in accordance with 210.52(E)(1) through (E)(3).
Informational Note: See 210.8(A)(3).
(1) One-Family and Two-Family Dwellings. 

For a one family dwelling and each unit of a two-family dwelling that
is at grade level, 

at least one receptacle outlet:

A. readily accessible from grade 

and 

B. not more than 2.0 m (6 1⁄2 ft) above grade level 

shall be installed at the front and back of the dwelling.

That's how I read that.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

From the commentary in the handbook.

"Outdoor receptacle outlets on decks porches and similar structures can be used to meet 210.52(E) as long as the receptacle outlet is not more that 6 1/2 feet above grade and be accessed by a person standing at grade."

There is also *210.52(E)(3) Balconies, Decks, and Porches.* requiring a receptacle on decks that are attached to the unit, and accessible from inside the unit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> 210.52(E) Outdoor Outlets. Outdoor receptacle outlets shall beinstalled in accordance with 210.52(E)(1) through (E)(3).
> Informational Note: See 210.8(A)(3).
> (1) One-Family and Two-Family Dwellings.
> 
> ...


Mike they removed the words standing on grade for a reason.

Read this....
https://jadelearning.com/jadecc/courses/UNIVERSAL/NEC05.php?imDif=651.1


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Mike they removed the words standing on grade for a reason.
> 
> Read this....
> https://jadelearning.com/jadecc/courses/UNIVERSAL/NEC05.php?imDif=651.1


Thank you. That's well written.

If there were no stairway from the deck to grade then it would not count? 

Or does it go farther that it's accessible by walking in the front door and out on to the deck?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeFL said:


> Thank you. That's well written.
> 
> If there were no stairway from the deck to grade then it would not count?
> 
> Or does it go farther that it's accessible by walking in the front door and out on to the deck?


I don't think so because then, it is not accessible from grade level. 

Also if it's withing 25 feet of any outdoor HVAC equipment, this receptacle will satisfy the requirement of 210.63 provided it's at the _same level._
I think we can assume the 6 1/2 feet here as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> In the 2011 NEC, the outdoor outlets that are required at the front and back of one-family dwellings, and each unit of a two-family dwelling that is at grade level, were required to be accessible while standing at grade level. The 2014 NEC has deleted the phrase “while standing at grade level” and now requires the outdoor receptacle to be readily accessible from grade.
> 
> I had missed this change and boy that, IMO clearly allows us to mount a receptacle on a deck that is not more than 6'6" above grade to count as one of the two outdoor receptacles required by the code. This receptacle does not even have to be reached from grade just readily accesible and not more than 6 1/2' above grade. This means walking up the stairs of a deck would be compliant


One would think those that write these codes would be a little more specific in their wording!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> One would think those that write these codes would be a little more specific in their wording!



I agree but as a person that has written proposals, I will tell you that it is difficult. You are free to write a proposal to any section of the code that you believe needs clarification.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

As an aside, we had even more fun with an archy dictating receptacle outlets along an ADA ramp. Unfortunately the HD covers he spec'd stuck out 2" into the 'ADA area'. Lot's of fun when one has '_dueling codes_' .....:no:~CS~


----------

